# Where to buy NEW passenger cars?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I am looking to purchase some passenger cars. I like the looks of the american models heavyweights... but where can I buy individual cars? I want something new, and probably that means something that was built and sold in the last 10 years or so. Classic pullman style (aka, can be pulled behind a steamer), or close to it, in the red paint scheme. (Pennsylvania or something most likely). What are my options with that regard? 

I need a site that sells the combination and coach cars, and has photos of what I'll be buying...

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles --

Here is a website I found by simply using Google as a search --

http://www.americanmodels.com/rolling.stock/72.foot.pass.html

On this page are some PRR passenger coaches. Are these what you are looking for?


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

No, I found this page too, but I want to buy the combination car. I don't need the baggage cars or even observation really, I just want coaches and a combination car. But to get the combination, I have to buy the entire set... which has three cars I don't want just to get the one I do. I was hoping there were other options out there. 

Charles.


----------



## pdwoodswood (Feb 7, 2012)

ChopperCharles said:


> No, I found this page too, but I want to buy the combination car. I don't need the baggage cars or even observation really, I just want coaches and a combination car. But to get the combination, I have to buy the entire set... which has three cars I don't want just to get the one I do. I was hoping there were other options out there.
> 
> Charles.


I thought American Models sold individual passenger cars; at least they did last year, March 2011. Also e-Bay has AM occasionally. I have a few of the original AF aluminum 660-663 series if interested, a very few in excellent condition. A full set with sprung wheel sets and kadee couplers. Some would call this kit bashing, but the set is beautiful, new lighting, etc.
Good Luck,
Regards, 
David Woodruff


----------

